# Too cold for a tuna run?



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like there is a nice little weather window Wed/Thurs (1/22-1/23). I have not been on the boat in 3 months and this Atlanta winter is killing me. So my anxiousness might be affecting my decision making. Looked at the charts, there is not much blue water around either. I'm sure I could find some BFT. What do you think?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

They are there!!! YFT and BFT biguns to. Just need to rig hop .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are plenty of Yellowfin out there now. How far are you planning/willing to go?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Chris V said:


> There are plenty of Yellowfin out there now. How far are you planning/willing to go?


Not further south than Horn Mt.


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

If you need an extra crew member, I have not been out in 3 months either and would love to find out with you!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

reeldog80 said:


> If you need an extra crew member, I have not been out in 3 months either and would love to find out with you!!


If I decide to go I will pick you up on the way down. But the Wx window seems to be closing. However, I will absolutely jump on the next good 36 hour stretch of good seas.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

There is no such thing as too cold. The tuna are a 12 month fishery on rigs here in the Gulf. The biggest we catch all year are this time of year


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like there is a nice window Sun/Mon, I'm trying to put a trip together but i am short a crew. 2 or 3 needed. Come on if you want. 

leaving Destin at 11 on Sunday and heading south. Wahoo, Swords, and tuna. Back Monday at dark. 

PM Me 

Michael


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Wahoo's*

Would love to go but wife is getting operated on Tuesday!!! My son lives in Kennesaw, I live outside of Knoxville so if you need some one again post it and I would be more than glad to give you a hand with money and clean up. I have a place to stay in P-Cola so it's not a problem. Thank You Tom.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

THONAS J. RYAN said:


> Would love to go but wife is getting operated on Tuesday!!! .


That's kinda flimsy excuse. :whistling:


----------

